# Boardfeets marinade cook



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Marinated some wings and pork chops in boardfoots marinade for 2 days.added some siricha hot sauce and used shakes vs actual measurements of the ingredients as I’m to lazy to measure anything. Marinade is awesome !made some alabama white sauce to go with it and some roasted taters. It’s good on the pork, it’s great on chicken ! Highly recommend y’all try this on chicken wings!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ima need that alabama white sauce recipe!!! Looks good!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just ate, but suddenly I'm hungry again.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaster said:


> Ima need that alabama white sauce recipe!!! Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


it's fairly easy to make. i just used my bbq sauce recipe with tomato, left out the tomato and substituted mayo.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> Ima need that alabama white sauce recipe!!! Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Like jack said treat it as a mayo based bbq sauce
mine is basically, dukes, apple cider vinegar,lemon juice ,horseradish, salt,pepper ,cayenne and a dash of worstershire sauce

to me it reigns supreme on chicken over normal bbq sauce


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Like jack said treat it as a mayo based bbq sauce
> mine is basically, dukes, apple cider vinegar,lemon juice ,horseradish, salt,pepper ,cayenne and a dash of worstershire sauce
> 
> to me it reigns supreme on chicken over normal bbq sauce


I had it the first time at Moes in OB, it is amazing on Chicken. I have bought the Dukes brand, but want to try making my own!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have not tried it but I found this on line.


https://heygrillhey.com/alabama-white-sauce/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> I had it the first time at Moes in OB, it is amazing on Chicken. I have bought the Dukes brand, but want to try making my own!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The Dukes brand one is surprisingly horrible.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> The Dukes brand one is surprisingly horrible.


Yep, I agree, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i buy the great value brand.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

for those of you who do not like horseradish like me, try my recipe. i can't compare the two recipes because i have not made the original white sauce as in the posted recipe. try just a little bit of this and let me know how you like it.
1 cp. mayo
1/2 cp apple cider vinegar
1/4 cp honey
1 tbs. mustard seeds
1 tbs minced ginger root
1 tsp lemon juice with zest
salt/pepper to taste.
the mustard seeds are coarse ground in my mortar and pestle, then mixed with the ginger root.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> The Dukes brand one is surprisingly horrible.


I’ll agree with this, also dukes tartar sauce sucks. In this case I’m referring to just dukes Mayo. Amazing they can make such good Mayo but everything else is terrible


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks good and enjoy variety.

BAMA Mayo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

